# Commsec forex



## funnybunny (22 May 2018)

Also anyone have experience with commsec forex- they seem to offer guaranteed stop losses etc; looking up them they state the fee for a GSLO is

A Limited Risk CFD Account will require a Guaranteed Stop Loss (GSL) to be placed on all trades; starts from just 0.3%* of the underlying transaction value if triggered.
Does this mean if i get a lot of AUD/USD to trade 100,000 AUD- I have to pay 0.3% of 100,000- if i stop loss is met?

Keen to use commsec i guess than an unkown broker etc 

or what do ppl think of IC markets and Interactive traders?


----------

